
AI Uses Echolocation to Identify What You're Doing - dpflan
https://www.wired.com/story/this-ai-uses-echolocation-to-identify-what-youre-doing/
======
dpflan
Here is the paper:
[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.5096572](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.5096572)

